
More Americans Leave Expensive Metro Areas for Affordable Ones - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/more-americans-leave-expensive-metro-areas-for-affordable-ones-1478088003
======
arcanus
Could this be directly tied to millenials aging? The article does not really
address that.

> The net population flows skewed away from the most expensive markets, though
> the trend became less pronounced for those higher up the income scale. For
> example, there was a net flow of more than 27,000 people making less than
> $30,000 from high-cost markets to more affordable markets throughout those
> five years, but for those making more than $100,000, the net loss declined
> to 2,438 people.

Interesting to consider that cities might become 'gated communities' not
because of actual discriminatory laws, but through simple force of economics.

~~~
throwaway40483
I think the article makes it the correlation between education attainment (a
proxy for income) and net loss. So, it isn't that millenials are aging. It's
whether they get credentials as they age.

